# No-measure, easy evenly spaced dadoes



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working on a loco turntable and wanted to dado the long beams like the real ones (or at least some did); i.e cut outs for the cross ties. I was wondering if there was an easy way to evenly space the dadoes and found this youtube video. Thought it might help someone else too:  link to video


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

cool .... neet trick .... thanks


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome trick!!! Thanks for the info. 


-Kevin.


----------

